# Synthetic Oil in KA24DE 240sx



## LukeDogg316 (Jul 28, 2004)

hey,
I just bought a 92 240sx Coupe and it has about 120,000 and want to change the oil to synthetic. I use Castrol 10w-30 motor oil in my truck because GM recommends it. I think I might go with Mobil 1 Full Synthetic Motor Oil 10W-30 for the 240sx because I have hearing that it one of the best Motor Oil in the market now, my brother uses it in his Mkiii supra Turbo.
I live in San Diego so the weather is not to extreme.

I Just wanted to know if you guys agree with me on it or not.

And also I want to change the exhaust system to a custom catback set up. I was thinking about going with 2.5 mandrel bent piping at with a 2.5 or 3 Apexi N1 muffler. (or N1 dual or HKS)

I don't think 2.5 is to big for a NA car, but in the future I plan to put on a custom turbo set up with low boost until the car needs a rebuild.

I heard that Apexi and HKS catback systems are ripp offs when you can just buy the muffler and go to a local exhaust shop and have them mandrel or hand bend the piping. For much less $$$.

Do any of you where I can buy a new or used Apexi N1 or HKS muffler for not so much $$$ and do any of you know where there is a good exhaust shop in San Diego that I can get this done at.

Thanks,
Luke

__________________________________________________
1994 GMC Sonoma V6
Custom exhaust, K&N Intake, Accel Performance Distrb Cap/Rotor, JBA Racing Plug wires, Bosch Plat 2 plugs, Castrol syntec w/ K&N oil filter, 2000 xtreme rims, PIAA extreme white lights.

1992 Nissan 240sx SE Coupe 100% STOCK. New Project


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

the oil is good, use Zmax that shit works real good....the muffler u can get on ebay or check the classifieds


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i dont know where youve been hearing that but theyre idiots. main reason is the Apexi N1 and N1 dual are one piece exhaust systems. so no you cant get the muffler off ebay and then go mandrel bend some piping for it.any exhaust system on a 240sx is a waste of money in reality because the KA24 doesnt respond to bolt ons.most exhaust systems for 240's are for swapped engines or turbo'd KA's.


----------



## LukeDogg316 (Jul 28, 2004)

I seen Apexi N1 universal mufflers online before.

www.performancecenter.com

This site has them in different sizes and colors however they are about $180 - $200 a piece.

However, I wanted to know where I could get the muffler for less $$$ and a place I could get the custom piping made in SD.

__________________________________________________ 
1994 GMC Sonoma V6
Custom exhaust, K&N Intake, Accel Performance Distrb Cap/Rotor, JBA Racing Plug wires, Bosch Plat 2 plugs, Castrol syntec w/ K&N oil filter, 2000 xtreme rims, PIAA extreme white lights.

1992 Nissan 240sx SE Coupe 100% STOCK. New Project


----------

